
Navy names aircraft carrier for Dorie Miller, black sailor and Pearl Harbor hero - rmason
https://www.dallasnews.com/news/politics/2020/01/18/navy-names-aircraft-carrier-for-dorie-miller-black-sailor-from-waco-and-unlikely-pearl-harbor-hero/
======
rmason
If you ever visit Pearl Harbor as I have you learn the story of Dorie Miller.
When his ship was attacked he was sent to rescue the captain and then climbed
up the tower and without any training opened up on the Japanese Zero's with a
50 caliber machine gun.

There weren't a lot of heroes that day. My opinion is if he was white he'd
have been on bond drives for the rest of the war. Instead he went back down to
the kitchen on another ship that ended up getting sunk two years later.

It took sixty years for a TV movie to be made about him and another twenty
before he received the honor he was due. A pretty long time for the Navy to
finally get it right.

